# My first slide show(Filly)



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

=( I'll have to try again, it won't load for me. Not your fault, I have this problem from time to time.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Darn, Maybe I posted it wrong.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

It worked fine for me. Great video!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Pretty Cool Susan.... She is a pretty girl. Of course I am partial... she's a 3/4 relative of Gabby. :


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Very cool video!!!!!:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great video, it finally loaded. LOVE the song too, it's one of my favorites. Fast Track Filly is aptly named.  Loved the group pic of Goldens. Are they all related? 

Did you use a program that came with your computer or dowload a program? 
I have Vista and used the 'movie maker' that came with my computer to make a 80th b-day video for my MIL. I'll be starting my Dad's 80th video soon. I'm hoping to incorporated actual home movie footage into his video, as he shot home movies all of my life, but I haven't started yet and am keeping my fingers crossed that video footage is as easy to use as still pics.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

LOVE IT!!! You can sure see Hootie in her expression! Who all is in the group shot?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

The group shot is Effie, and 4 of her puppies, at the lady handlers workshop in Wisconsin 2010. 

In front
Effie (Bell/Speaker)

Then left to right
Vegas (Effie/Wyatt) 2005
Dice (Effie/Reno) 2009
Daisy (Effie/Wyatt) 2005
Filly (Effie/Hootie) 2008

Effie produced some outstanding offspring!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, the program came with my computer, it is called Windows Live Movie Maker. I have a basic HP laptop that I got from Wal-Mart the day after thanksgiving last year.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey, I wonder if I have that on mine??? I never thought to look. I have an HP too (my best friend works there). 

Any chance you can post the group picture alone, it went by so fast on the slide show that I didn't get to really see it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a HP Pavillion Entertainment laptop circa 2007. I have the Windows Movie Maker also, as well as the DVD Maker which allows you to put multiple 'movies' on a DVD. I accidentally started with the DVD Maker and was running into all kinds of problems, then my son came over and realized I should have been using the movie maker, not the DVD maker. The first movie I made ran over 26 minutes and I had to shorten it down to 18 (the usual amount of time before people start getting bored). The next one I make will run as long as it needs to run to fit it all in. I plan on using Dad's video footage from various years intermixed with still images. Adding music is fun too, finding just the right song for each bit of the story you're telling. Also used Scrapblog to make intro pages to various segments of the video and to dress up images, making them more interesting. It was a lot of fun mixed with a bit of confusion and exasperation.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Any chance you can post the group picture alone, it went by so fast on the slide show that I didn't get to really see it.


I sure can

Effie in front then Left to right Vegas, Dice, Daisy, Filly


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a beautiful family! Filly sure does take after her daddy, though I think she has Effie's eyes!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I made a slide show of Rivet today. 

‪stretchdrive's Channel‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow!!!! I love your video!!!!! Its just PERFECT!!!!


----------

